# What Contractors Need to Know About the 2020 National Electric Code



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

VS Home said:


> Updates to the U.S. National Electric Code (NEC) are out, and many of these changes have far-reaching impacts, particularly for contractors. First published in 1897 and revised once every three years, these updates can greatly impact the way that contractors, electricians and other industry pros both plan and execute projects. That means staying up to date on the latest changes, and having a plan in place to implement them, is vital.
> 
> If you haven’t had the chance to educate yourself on the new 2020 codes, don’t worry. Here are three key updates that contractors need to know. Then, for a more in-depth look and analysis, download Schneider Electric’s helpful e-guide on the impact of the 2020 NEC changes today.
> 
> ...


As we have already witnessed on many threads on ET... The AFCI part is causing nightmares. I can live with the GFCI and surge protection requirements, but it is a little bit much when a homeowner can't even run her vacuum without tripping the AFCI's. A home builder cornered me just yesterday and asked what he could do, he is pulling his hair out trying to deal with all the complaints from new home owners. I told him that at some point I'm probably going to be sued or put in jail, but I'm replacing them with regular breakers at a brisk clip.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Quickservice said:


> I told him that at some point I'm probably going to be sued or put in jail, but I'm replacing them with regular breakers at a brisk clip.


I have accidentally left "test" breakers (regular 15 amp breakers) at clients houses before. Only at houses with competent home owners... what are the chances they changed the breaker themselves?


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Kevin said:


> I have accidentally left "test" breakers (regular 15 amp breakers) at clients houses before. Only at houses with competent home owners... what are the chances they changed the breaker themselves?


100%


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

No mention of the emergency disconnect requirement at the service entrance. I've never liked the idea of the main disconnect sitting outside in the elements but it's done all the time for pool and spa circuits. I almost prefer a fused disconnect switch instead but a meter main would probably cost the same if not less. What are you guys planning to use? I'm on 2014 here still so there's definitely time to think about it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

ohm it hertz said:


> No mention of the emergency disconnect requirement at the service entrance. I've never liked the idea of the main disconnect sitting outside in the elements but it's done all the time for pool and spa circuits. I almost prefer a fused disconnect switch instead but a meter main would probably cost the same if not less. What are you guys planning to use? I'm on 2014 here still so there's definitely time to think about it.


I'm non NEC so I can only comment a little. 

I've heard conflicting information regarding the emergency disconnect that's required under the 2020 NEC. I've heard it's not the service entrance disconnect, and that it has to be labeled as emergency disconnect, and I've heard that it can be the service disconnect and can be dual labeled, saying both service disconnect and emergency disconnect.

I suppose once it is known how it's to be installed you can determine the best course of action for a service, whether that be a meter-main or a meter and seperate disco. 

I suppose a meter main can be used as a non-service disco but would require wiring it as if it wasn't there, and still installing a panel with a main disconnect breaker and bonding the neutral to ground there eh?

Personally, I'd try to have it as a meter main that is also the service entrance disconnect/emergency disconnect


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

ohm it hertz said:


> No mention of the emergency disconnect requirement at the service entrance. I've never liked the idea of the main disconnect sitting outside in the elements but it's done all the time for pool and spa circuits. I almost prefer a fused disconnect switch instead but a meter main would probably cost the same if not less. What are you guys planning to use? I'm on 2014 here still so there's definitely time to think about it.


Meter/mains are all I have done on houses since I left Florida in 78. They are nice to have once you get over your fear of "people are gonna switch the house off". Never seen anything done like that as a prank or a preclude to forced entry ever. 
Not once. On commercial buildings in certain neighborhoods, it is my understanding that is common. Especially when there are crackheads and Skits hanging around those neighborhoods. But never seen it in a residential


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> Meter/mains are all I have done on houses since I left Florida in 78. They are nice to have once you get over your fear of "people are gonna switch the house off". Never seen anything done like that as a prank or a preclude to forced entry ever.
> Not once. On commercial buildings in certain neighborhoods, it is my understanding that is common. Especially when there are crackheads and Skits hanging around those neighborhoods. But never seen it in a residential


If you're really that worried you can put a lock on the disconnect to lock it on, but you have to buy the kind that have a break-away built into the Shackle. Designed for firefighters to hit with their axe and break off.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

ohm it hertz said:


> No mention of the emergency disconnect requirement at the service entrance. I've never liked the idea of the main disconnect sitting outside in the elements but it's done all the time for pool and spa circuits. I almost prefer a fused disconnect switch instead but a meter main would probably cost the same if not less. What are you guys planning to use? I'm on 2014 here still so there's definitely time to think about it.


That's a good question, I'd be curious to see what others have to say. My buddy and I were talking just yesterday about this and we said that not only using meter/mains will drive up the cost, but around here a lot of homes are built with the transfer switch/generator option so if a fire fighter were to open the main at the meter, wouldn't it cause the generator to start and defeat the emergency disconnect concept? What other options are there?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

At least you'll be safe now if you accidentally drop your range into the sink.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

An outdoor disconnect is the easiest way to accomplish this, of course in some areas of the country it wouldn't be possible. Where I grew up in brooklyn the services were all underground. The mains came in from the street manhole-you can walk thru those, and the meter and service panels were in the basement. I guess on could use a contactor and an outdoor emergency off switch.

Meter mains or a meter and a disconnect is the best bet, imo. Plus if the customer wants to add some loads it may not be so bad.


----------



## tedanderson (Jan 31, 2021)

Quickservice said:


> The AFCI part is causing nightmares. I can live with the GFCI and surge protection requirements, but it is a little bit much when a homeowner can't even run her vacuum without tripping the AFCI's.


Arc fault breakers were made for little boys who like to stick keys and other metal objects into electrical receptacles. I did it a few times as so did some of my friends. And we learned to never do it again. And for the kids who couldn't keep their hands away from the receptacles, they have those plastic plug in things to keep that from happening. I see why Indiana removed AFCI and tamper proof receptacles from their code.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

tedanderson said:


> Arc fault breakers were made for little boys who like to stick keys and other metal objects into electrical receptacles. I did it a few times as so did some of my friends. And we learned to never do it again. And for the kids who couldn't keep their hands away from the receptacles, they have those plastic plug in things to keep that from happening. I see why Indiana removed AFCI and tamper proof receptacles from their code.


Nope. They were made because of an influx of untrained wiremen


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

GFCI on sump pumps seems like a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

tedanderson said:


> Arc fault breakers were made for little boys who like to stick keys and other metal objects into electrical receptacles. I did it a few times as so did some of my friends. And we learned to never do it again. And for the kids who couldn't keep their hands away from the receptacles, they have those plastic plug in things to keep that from happening. I see why Indiana removed AFCI and tamper proof receptacles from their code.


🙄


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

dspiffy said:


> GFCI on sump pumps seems like a disaster waiting to happen.


No way would I do that in my house.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Nope. They were made because of an influx of untrained wiremen


I agree and add.......greatly increased corporate profit..........


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Explain what untrained wiremen have to do with it. To prevent improper terminations of neutrals? I’m sure we’ve all been behind the guys who just tie them all together in a J-box.


----------

